
Microsoft shutting down Wunderlist in 6th of May, 2020 - loriverkutya
https://thenextweb.com/insider/2019/12/09/microsoft-will-shut-down-wunderlist-on-may-6-2020/
======
nlawalker
The original company blog announcement (the canonical "Our Incredible
Journey") is [https://www.wunderlist.com/blog/join-us-on-our-new-
journey/](https://www.wunderlist.com/blog/join-us-on-our-new-journey/)

Wunderlist has been absolutely awful for me the last 6 months or so. It
crashes _all the time_ on opening, and the syncing is so bad that sometimes
items will disappear from a list immediately after I add them, then reappear a
while later, _on a single device_.

This is on an iPhone 6s; I'm not sure if it's always been this bad and I just
didn't notice early on, or if something changed. The only thing keeping me on
it is the fact that my wife is familiar with it too and we share a few grocery
lists, which is extremely handy.

What's with the video paired with the announcement? [1] It doesn't make any
sense without the "moving" metaphor from the post, and even with it it's
really strange.

[1]
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BOvU5iqjsBQ](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BOvU5iqjsBQ)

------
harshalizee
Even though I knew this day was coming, it's still a bummer. Wunderlist hasn't
been updated in ages and didn't need to. It was functional and stable enough
to get out of your own way. It's clean, concise and not overly complicated.

I still haven't found a good alternative to switch to. Microsoft's Todo app is
garbage and I don't care to deal with that ecosystem just for a Todo app
either. Can't they just open source the entire thing so we can just self host
it?

------
valleyjo
Wow this is disappointing. I still use wunderlist for collaborative sharing of
todos. It has not received major updates in forever but honestly it doesn’t
need it. Still fully functional. It will be a sad day when it’s shut down.

